# Agricultural consultant-234111 Assessment



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Hi experts,

I am starting thinking of assessment my qualification and experiences for Agricultural consultant.

My current official position is a lecturer in agribusiness. However, as a lecturer, besides giving lectures related agribusiness courses, I also am responsible to conduct research to give recommendation for government in policy-making process, for NGOs and farmers to enhance their skills and agricultural knowledge and evaluate agribusiness projects

My bachelor is in Agri Economics and my master is in Agribusiness.

Do you think can I be assessed as Agri consultant?

Your response will be highly approciated.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Does you role involve the following? Can you prove that your duties included these? If yes, you can get assessed under the code. You need to get your skills assessed thru VETASSESS. Check this link for more info - VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services

Description
advise farmers, rural industries and government on aspects of farming, develop techniques for increasing productivity, and study and develop plans and policies for the management of forest areas.
Tasks
collecting and analysing data and samples of produce, feed, soil and other factors affecting production
advising Farmers and Farm Managers on techniques for improving the production of crops and livestock, and alternative agricultural options
advising farmers on issues such as livestock and crop disease, control of pests and weeds, soil improvement, animal husbandry and feeding programs
studying the environmental factors affecting commercial crop production, pasture growth, animal breeding, and the growth and health of forest trees
studying the effects of cultivation techniques, soils, insects and plant diseases on animal, crop and forest production
developing procedures and techniques for solving agricultural problems and improving the efficiency of production
managing forest resources to maximise their long-term commercial, recreational and environmental benefits for the community
studying the propagation and culture of forest trees, methods for improving the growth of stock, and the effects of thinning on forest yields
preparing plans for reafforestation and devising efficient harvesting systems
investigating, planning and implementing management procedures to cope with the effects of fires, floods, droughts, soil erosion, insect pests and diseases


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Bond_bhai so much,

Almost tasks you described above related to agricultural techniques but my current responsibility is relative to agricultural economic and business sides such as doing research on agricultural supply chain, link farmers to market, improve their competitiveness...etc
All my tasks above can be certified my boss but the position is lecturer
Do you think it is highly relevant for 234111.

Thanks


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi amigos,

You can consider yourself as Suitable for Agri Scientist more than the Agricultural Consultant as Lecturer experience is more inclined towards research activities.

I got positive assesment from Vetassess for Agri Consultant and my major subject was Agri Economics too as in your case...But i was doing job as agricultural officer so i opted for agri consultant rather than agri scientist.

Having said that, you may also be eligible for agri consultant too as it is the occupation lying within the same unit group.

Hope that helps,


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Naveeds 539,

I think Agri scientist is more relative to agricultural science (such as doing research or experiments on labs). I also am conducting research but is to give advise to government in policy making process, farmers or on site training to farmers to help them enhance their skill etc...

What is your tasks assessed as 234111. Could you please kindly share me. In my country, we are ordered by agricultural Department for doing research. I think it is quite similar with your tasks

Thanks


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

I think you should go for agricultural consultant for a number of reasons in my opinion. The first one is that it is marched your current tasks immensely. Another reason is that this occupation is in the current SOL list, so you would have a better chance to be able to obtain an invitation in comparison with the one in CSOL list. Also, you are still doing some research activities in the agricultural field, so it would be no problem to get work experience assessed (you should list your tasks carefully in your reference letter because it is a vital key for your successful assessment).
Good luck mate.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

I also think so. But my problem here is my current official position is a lecturer. Do you guys think employment reference letter stating my tasks is enough for VET to assess my work is highly relevant.

Also, it is implicit duty associated in lecturer position (I think it is also quite similar to many countries) so it is quite difficult to give proof if required (only payslips, contracts...etc as a lecturer in a university ). I hope you can get my points.

Thanks

Thanks,


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

is there other advice?


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello guys

I have applied for 189 Visa in the Agriculture Consultant Category. Can anybody tell, what is the processing time in this category?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I am also. Now waiting for ss vic


----------



## feedback_yasir (Sep 1, 2015)

*Agri consultant info*



Naveed539 said:


> Hi amigos,
> 
> You can consider yourself as Suitable for Agri Scientist more than the Agricultural Consultant as Lecturer experience is more inclined towards research activities.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Naveed first of all i congratulate you for your success in the immigration process.I want to ask about some info brother. I have done BSc(hons) agriculture agronomy and MBA agribusiness. Can i apply for Agriculture consultant? And the huge issue is that i have no experience uptill now in my own field rather i have been doing job in a bank. Please give me your email for further contact. Thanks a lot for this help.


----------



## rosaldo (Oct 11, 2015)

Has anyone been assessed as agricultural scientist. I need help for my reference letter. How detailed should the list of tasks be.


----------



## 19lukas86 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Dears!

I am studying the possibilities to get my skills assessmted by VETASSESS or Engineers Australia.

I work in Brazil and from my past job experience I had career episode both as engineer and consultant.

To apply to any visa, what title could help me more (Consultant or Engineer)?

Best Regards for all!


----------



## eissa (May 18, 2017)

Dear folks, 
I am agricultural specialist at agricultural engineering research institute attached to agricultural research Centre, Egypt. I have 6 years experience at this Centre. My field focusing on agricultural machines, irrigation, food , green houses, climate change and environmental impact on agriculture and energy applications in agriculture. I have a bachelor of agricultural sciences (agricultural engineering ) with general grade excellent. Based on that, can I apply for and get positive assessment for agricultural scientist or consultant to immigrate? And are my duties match highly the two jobs?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

eissa said:


> Dear folks,
> I am agricultural specialist at agricultural engineering research institute attached to agricultural research Centre, Egypt. I have 6 years experience at this Centre. My field focusing on agricultural machines, irrigation, food , green houses, climate change and environmental impact on agriculture and energy applications in agriculture. I have a bachelor of agricultural sciences (agricultural engineering ) with general grade excellent. Based on that, can I apply for and get positive assessment for agricultural scientist or consultant to immigrate? And are my duties match highly the two jobs?


Dear,
I am an Agricultural Consultant migrated in 2015. Yes you can do easily but think twice before apply as scientist probably it won't match with our qualifications and experiences.
Thanks


----------



## eissa (May 18, 2017)

what do you mean with ( it won't match with our qualifications and experiences) i did not get it?
And is it easily to get positive with my story i mentioned above?


----------



## eissa (May 18, 2017)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear,
> I am an Agricultural Consultant migrated in 2015. Yes you can do easily but think twice before apply as scientist probably it won't match with our qualifications and experiences.
> Thanks


what do you mean with ( it won't match with our qualifications and experiences) i did not get it?
And is it easily to get positive with my story i mentioned above? 

can i contact you please for important things related to this job? i am waiting your reply.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

eissa said:


> what do you mean with ( it won't match with our qualifications and experiences) i did not get it?
> And is it easily to get positive with my story i mentioned above?
> 
> can i contact you please for important things related to this job? i am waiting your reply.


Dear Mate,
My apologies i want to mean you qualification match with consultant rather scientist.
And definitely your assessment will come positive. 
Thanks


----------



## eissa (May 18, 2017)

*Agricultural scientist or consultant*



tahanpaa said:


> Dear Mate,
> My apologies i want to mean you qualification match with consultant rather scientist.
> And definitely your assessment will come positive.
> Thanks


But why consultant not scientist? especially i am working at governmental research centre attached to ministry of agriculture.

And i sent you a private message, please can you reply me because i have a confusion what iam going to write in employment reference.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

*Agricultural Scientist*

hi friends,
i applied for agricultural scientist skill assessment and got negative outcome on 25 July 2017. 
I have done Bachelors and Masters in agronomy, my working experience is at dairy farm where i use to grow fodder crops, training to local farmers on crop production techniques, hay and silage making training to farmers, helping in procurement of fresh fodder. My second job duties include agri. biomass purchase, farmer development through guidance and working on bio energy crops, working with progressive farmers for their profitability.
Should i apply for agriculture consultant occupation ?? does my qualification and experience match with agriculture consultant ??
looking for your support.
thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rosaldo said:


> Has anyone been assessed as agricultural scientist. I need help for my reference letter. How detailed should the list of tasks be.


Received a positive Agricultural Scientist outcome from VETASSESS in July 2017.

In my case, there were NO tasks related to Agri Scientist in my application. I had applied as a University Tutor first; got a negative outcome. Then applied for a reassessment as Agri Scientist. I could not update anything from my original application; which had all the tasks related to the University Tutor.

All I did was upload an updated CV with just a couple of more duties better suiting Agri Scientist. That's it. 

However, I made sure all the employer's statements of service mentioned my job profile and duties in as much detail as possible. Including all the publications I had from the research, all research initiatives I took, different research project I worked on, techniques I used and learnt, explaining the outreach of all this research and justifying it as being relevant to Agri Scientist. Had entire paragraphs explaining each and every task I did.

My advice. Get the letters as detailed as possible.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

feedback_yasir said:


> Dear Mr. Naveed first of all i congratulate you for your success in the immigration process.I want to ask about some info brother. I have done BSc(hons) agriculture agronomy and MBA agribusiness. Can i apply for Agriculture consultant? And the huge issue is that i have no experience uptill now in my own field rather i have been doing job in a bank. Please give me your email for further contact. Thanks a lot for this help.


Your qualification will be assessed positive. However, you need to have at-least one year post-qualification experience in the field highly relevant to your nominated occupation. Which may result in a negative outcome in your case. 

Before you proceed, I would advise you to check VETASSESS website or call them up to better understand your eligibility. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

*Help!!!*

Hi friends.

I am Juan I am from Colombia. I am currently living in Australia since a couple of months ago. I have bachelor in Biology and Industrial microbiology. 

I have experience in agricultural crop diseases and protection, dairy and livestock diseases. My major was specifically in crop protection, and I was testing a method for preventing phytopathogen in commercial crops. After that I travelled as internship to Chile and work as agricultural analyst for programs and researches about soil fertilizing improvements, and creation of predictable models with nutrients and mineral uptakes for wheat and maize crops. All this researches were made as undergraduate student.

After my graduation I worked for a consultant and testing new methods company in agricultural improvement. I have to study and structure preventing diseases programs for different farms and regions in my country related to livestock breeding, dairy antibiotics control measurements, and control of mycotoxins in wheat, soybean, and maize . I trained and made all the program with the farmers from the animal husbandry until the slaughterhouse process. At the same time I made some researches with reforest programs due to global warming and the impact in my country, supporting local government policies. 

Do you think can I try to asses for agricultural consultant o scientist?.

Thank you.


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Received a positive Agricultural Scientist outcome from VETASSESS in July 2017.
> 
> In my case, there were NO tasks related to Agri Scientist in my application. I had applied as a University Tutor first; got a negative outcome. Then applied for a reassessment as Agri Scientist. I could not update anything from my original application; which had all the tasks related to the University Tutor.
> 
> ...


I also want my assessment under 234112 Please help me


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

vishal3413 said:


> I also want my assessment under 234112 Please help me


Please state your problem. what help you need.

Cheers


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi.. Any one gt positive result frm vetassess for 234111?if so pl .mention the time frame for the outcome


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

I am in Last year of Bsc Agriculture With Honors in Agriculture Economics and i want to start my work experience for assessment under Agriculture Scientist(234112).Please suggest me where should i take my experience so that i can get my positive skill assessment.Also tell me can i assess my education under agriculture scientist because i have some doubt as my last year (major) is in agriculture economics.some people say that you should go with agriculture consultant but i want assessment as Agriculture Scientist because it is in NSW priority list.If i start my experience as agriculture scientist will i need to provide any evidence for research undertaken? i want to start my experience in Pesticides companies and they told that there will not be any research publications or journals.Please also contact me personally whatsapp contact 9464905730


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

Which Major do you have in your degree
Are u agriculture officer in Bank or State Agriculture Department 
please contact me


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> Hi.. Any one gt positive result frm vetassess for 234111?if so pl .mention the time frame for the outcome


can u contact me whatsapp 9464905730


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> Hi.. Any one gt positive result frm vetassess for 234111?if so pl .mention the time frame for the outcome


Which Major do you have in your degree
Are u agriculture officer in Bank or State Agriculture Department 
please contact me


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Please state your problem. what help you need.
> 
> Cheers


I am in Last year of Bsc Agriculture With Honors in Agriculture Economics and i want to start my work experience for assessment under Agriculture Scientist(234112).Please suggest me where should i take my experience so that i can get my positive skill assessment.Also tell me can i assess my education under agriculture scientist because i have some doubt as my last year (major) is in agriculture economics.some people say that you should go with agriculture consultant but i want assessment as Agriculture Scientist because it is in NSW priority list.If i start my experience as agriculture scientist will i need to provide any evidence for research undertaken? i want to start my experience in Pesticides companies and they told that there will not be any research publications or journals.Please also contact me personally whatsapp contact 9464905730


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Am agriculture office wit state govt dept. Done bachelors..have 8 yrs exp.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

vishal3413 said:


> I am in Last year of Bsc Agriculture With Honors in Agriculture Economics and i want to start my work experience for assessment under Agriculture Scientist(234112).Please suggest me where should i take my experience so that i can get my positive skill assessment.Also tell me can i assess my education under agriculture scientist because i have some doubt as my last year (major) is in agriculture economics.some people say that you should go with agriculture consultant but i want assessment as Agriculture Scientist because it is in NSW priority list.If i start my experience as agriculture scientist will i need to provide any evidence for research undertaken? i want to start my experience in Pesticides companies and they told that there will not be any research publications or journals.Please also contact me personally whatsapp contact 9464905730


If you have planned to start your job in pesticide sector then try to go in R&D department otherwise sale and marketing job would not be considered relevant to Ag. scientist. 
I will suggest to not go for Ag. Scientist as there is very less research involvement in our countries related to agri. economics. 

Cheers


----------



## vishal3413 (Jul 9, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> If you have planned to start your job in pesticide sector then try to go in R&D department otherwise sale and marketing job would not be considered relevant to Ag. scientist.
> I will suggest to not go for Ag. Scientist as there is very less research involvement in our countries related to agri. economics.
> 
> Cheers


if i go with sale and marketing sector in pesticide industry then can i get my skills assessment positive as an agricultural consultant?
please also recommend me other jobs related to agricultural scientists in private sector :spider:


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

vishal3413 said:


> if i go with sale and marketing sector in pesticide industry then can i get my skills assessment positive as an agricultural consultant?
> please also recommend me other jobs related to agricultural scientists in private sector :spider:


Vishal am afraid it would not be considered relevant to Ag. consultant as consultant advice farmers, rural industry and government openly whereas you have to only promote your company products. 
Lecturer job can also fall under Ag. Scientist provided if you are involved in research projects. 

Hope it will help you in better understanding the concept. You can also check 234111 & 234112 JD as described by ANZCO. 

Regards


----------



## obi-yem (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi all, my wife has a BSC degree in soil science. Her degree entailed a five year course of study with about six month practicals in several research institutes in Nigeria. She also sufficiently covered courses in agriculture in addition to her soil science major (vetassess has listed Soil science as one of the core science courses that can be assessed for agricultural consulting role).

However, she has had two year experience teaching agriculture in secondary (high) school in Nigeria. This experience includes both practical (farm/crop production) and teaching agricultural science. I think that this might be relevant to agricultural consulting as she has been involved in imparting knowledge on agric theories covering the entire intermediate agric science syllabus. Is this correct? do we stand a chance with VETASSESS?

Also is there any likelihood that this Unit code (Agricultural Scientists and Foresters) might be removed from the MLTSSL list in 2018? We need to know whether to proceed or wait till first july.


----------



## surya19832000 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi sir,

Need your help, regarding reference letter could you please advice me.




dear2ujan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa in the Agriculture Consultant Category. Can anybody tell, what is the processing time in this category?


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes even i am afraid agriculture consultant will be moved to STSOL. We need to wait till 1st July. 

My major is in Forestry. My job involves plant testing and disease control. Rejecting the infected plants and tests them in laboratory what kind of disease that and how to overcome that. I work for a paper and pulp plantation company. It is a forestry company. 

My question is what occupation I must choose? Forester or agriculture consultant or scientists? 

What will I do if consultant moved to STSOL.


----------



## surya19832000 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi all,

June 7th 2018 i submitted EOI under Agriculture consultant occupation i am afraid that after July if they move MLTSSL to STSOL .. they will consider my application?

Points
189 - 65
190 - 70


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

surya19832000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> June 7th 2018 i submitted EOI under Agriculture consultant occupation i am afraid that after July if they move MLTSSL to STSOL .. they will consider my application?
> 
> ...


Did you get the invitation?


----------



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Parth, 

If possible could you please give me a call on 0451840644. I am planning to apply for assessment as an agriculture consultant in next month and have a few questions. I need an expert to advise, I contacted a few migration agents but the information provided by them doesn't seem relevant to me. 



parth1310 said:


> Received a positive Agricultural Scientist outcome from VETASSESS in July 2017.
> 
> In my case, there were NO tasks related to Agri Scientist in my application. I had applied as a University Tutor first; got a negative outcome. Then applied for a reassessment as Agri Scientist. I could not update anything from my original application; which had all the tasks related to the University Tutor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> Hi Parth,
> 
> If possible could you please give me a call on 0451840644. I am planning to apply for assessment as an agriculture consultant in next month and have a few questions. I need an expert to advise, I contacted a few migration agents but the information provided by them doesn't seem relevant to me.


Prospects for Agri Sci are more as compared to Agri Consultant.


----------



## Angrim (Oct 25, 2019)

*Inquiry*



Agronomist said:


> Prospects for Agri Sci are more as compared to Agri Consultant.


Dear Mate,

I have applied in 2014 for assessment as agricultural scientist and got negative result then applied for reassessment as agricultural consultant and got also a negative result and this hat my Cv was looking like
1. Agronomist
Agricultural Department Menia city, Menia, Egypt
(Jan 2012 – present)
- Agricultural Department in Menia (government sector).
Responsibilities:
 Managing the dairy laboratory and leading the manufacturing team of the Animal Production department.
 Management committee member of (5000) poultry farm.
 Judging the eligibility of (poultry farms – dairy labs – livestock farms) according to legalization standards.
 Administrative and financial role in the department.
 Putting different reports related to Animal Production Department.
 Estimating monthly beef production of the market and expected prices for the city.
 Animal production farms technical support in the city.
 Surveying all animal production farms of the city for registration purposes.
 Attending seminars and conferences.

2. Production Engineer
Extra-Interseed Company 52 Altaqwa st., Abu Qorqas, Menia, Egypt
(March 2009 – Dec 2011)
 Extra-Interseed company is specialized in multiplication of seeds and developing new species of Zea-Mays so as sifting and filling for different kinds of seeds.
Responsibilities:
 Managing Seeds receiving and stock pilling.
 Supervising on soil preparation for seeding procedures.
 Operating different plantation processes.
 Controlling and operating pollination procedures of seeds multiplication.
 Supervising on harvesting and seeds stock pilling.
 Preparing seeds for sifting and filling process 

I am intending to go again for assessment again but dont know whether i need to change the occupation or just adjust the tasks to suit Agr. Consultant.!!!!

Can you please give advice


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Angrim said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> I have applied in 2014 for assessment as agricultural scientist and got negative result then applied for reassessment as agricultural consultant and got also a negative result and this hat my Cv was looking like
> 1. Agronomist
> ...


You need to change your Job description, if possible change Production Engineer designation as well. 

For further discussion you can inbox me. 

Regards


----------



## Angrim (Oct 25, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Angrim said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Mate,
> ...


Thanks mate for your reply, I sent you a message on your inbox


----------



## Arman khosla1994 (Apr 24, 2021)

Agronomist said:


> *Agricultural Scientist*
> 
> hi friends,
> i applied for agricultural scientist skill assessment and got negative outcome on 25 July 2017.
> ...


Hi mate can u please contact me i got a negative outcome i have few questions .


----------



## Juanda (8 mo ago)

amigos said:


> Thanks Bond_bhai so much,
> 
> Almost tasks you described above related to agricultural techniques but my current responsibility is relative to agricultural economic and business sides such as doing research on agricultural supply chain, link farmers to market, improve their competitiveness...etc
> All my tasks above can be certified my boss but the position is lecturer
> ...





amigos said:


> is there other advice?


Hi pana, im think on doing a master of Agribusiness but im not sure if i can get the skills assessment for agricultural consultand


----------

